# How to get what you want (Mallie vs J-Belle)



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Like water dripping on a boulder ... just wear them down:

Malibu vs Jingle Belle

I was here FIRST, Whippersnapper!









Don't LOOK at me in that tone of voice!









Uh-huh. Whatev...









poke-poke-poke









Holy Bunny, I woke the Dragon! ...just a *little* worried...









New battle plan! Pretend all I wanted was to snuggle.









*sigh* Finally, peace!









Hey, what are you up to?









Don't MAKE me come BACK there!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Harumph! 









Kittens! Whaddaya gonna do with 'em?









This is NOT as comfortable as when I had it to myself.









Success!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

ROFL!!!

Operation, "get the basket to myself" COMPLETE!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Awwww those pics tell such an entertaining story!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

LOL! What an industrious little kitten! Poor Malibu!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I ADORE the triumphant look on Jingle Belle's face in the last photo!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Ahahahaha! Poor Malibu, but those pics are priceless! XD Alice pulls stuff like that on Samantha, and she _always _gets her way after Samantha gets sick of dealing with her and gives up, hehe. Persistence and annoyance are key with kittens!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Those pictures are adorable. I had to laugh at "Success"!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Jingle is like Mia. Smaller but he'll end up ruling the house because of the confidence. amlibu just wants to chill.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm tellin' ya! The cats don't realize they are training the little monster _to become_ their next alpha-cat. She's growing up thinking she can have/get whatever she wants from whoever has it first. If she bites and annoys them enough.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

They are adorable. Vinnie and Francis are like that too. lol


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

I love that series of pictures  Both of the cats are adorable!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you for the compliments, everyone. I'll pass them on to the appropriate ears ... and eyes ... as the case may be.

J-Belle is deaf and when I tell her I love her, I put my mouth against her neck/shoulders/ribs and speak so she can feel my voice resonate through her body. I'll tell her everyone at CF loves her, too.


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

I was watching Skylar and Peter do something similiar to this today, except in my lap. I thought to myself, "Skylar, your his trainer. Teach him to be a good kitty" lol


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hilarious....lol....When I got to the photo of Malibu looking straight into the camera with eyes half closed I almost fell of my chair....lol...CLASSIC...


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Great action photos! Hey, I wouldn't mess with Malibu, myself. It's funny, in my house the only things I ever see them displace each other over are (1) my lap, and (2) a green towel I keep on my bed to protect the bedcover, that they all have slept on (like my lap, I guess), it has all their scents, and so each of them thinks it is his/hers.


----------

